# Looking for some good window inserts



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright, I got a few 6440 Lionel Pullmans that need some desperate attention to window inserts. These are probably not gonna be the first set of post war era Pullmans I acquire. So, what do you all use for replacing the inserts? Only plan I got right now is acquire a bunch of switch house, long window inserts. That's a big cut and glue process though.  So, does anyone have a better source or item number? I couldn't find any item number or anything. I did purchase about 9 books within the last 3 months, so I did do my research. If anyone got a quick answer that would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Evil Caesar said:


> Alright, I got a few 6440 Lionel Pullmans that need some desperate attention to window inserts. These are probably not gonna be the first set of post war era Pullmans I acquire. So, what do you all use for replacing the inserts? Only plan I got right now is acquire a bunch of switch house, long window inserts. That's a big cut and glue process though.  So, does anyone have a better source or item number? I couldn't find any item number or anything. I did purchase about 9 books within the last 3 months, so I did do my research. If anyone got a quick answer that would be appreciated.


do you think these will work? got people.
http://cgi.ebay.com/WINDOW-STRIPS-LIONEL-PASSENGER-CARS-6-FROSTED-6-CLEAR-/230591322141?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35b050581d

what do you mean by switch house inserts?

Most of the inserts I have seen the car has notches that hold them in place inside the car.

do you have inserts in it now you know that some are of the frosted kind and not clear. yours didn't come with people.


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

The inserts in the car now have turned yellow and curled up. Most of the inserts are gone now. Looks to have been frosted.Don't think I could use the ones with people, windows are to small. 
I meant the lionel switch house has frosted inserts. I could cut them up and up and slip them in. I will check ebay though and see if they just got the frosted glass. Thanks man.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Evil Caesar said:


> The inserts in the car now have turned yellow and curled up. Most of the inserts are gone now. Looks to have been frosted.Don't think I could use the ones with people, windows are to small.
> I meant the lionel switch house has frosted inserts. I could cut them up and up and slip them in. I will check ebay though and see if they just got the frosted glass. Thanks man.



A lot of stuff you buy comes with the clear plastic, see through sheet, so you can see what your buying. 
Some of these sheets are quite long.
just cut to size and insert. you do have slip in inserts right? if not a small dab of glue would work.
I think you can buy a frosting spray or brushon liquid in a crafts store.

Clear ones free for you.

Take notice in what you buy. The plastic comes in a variety of thickness and quality. Some are better to use then others.


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the last passenger car that I haven't cleaned up yet, You can see how the plastic was attempted to be held on by tape years ago. These weren't slip ons, They seem to have had a notch in the plastic that went over the two tabs I have the arrows at. 
You got the best idea, so simple I wish I thought of that lol. Will hit up A.C Moore to see if I can get some frosted paint. Will need to go to the hobby shop to buy an accessory or something just for the plastic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hot glue works well for sticking stuff like this.  Just a dab or two will do it.

Maybe you should put seats in and little people.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there a notch in the middle?

I have saved an assortment of the plastic sheets.
Comes in handy for making windows in buildings too.

For people that don't stand, cut a small square and glue it on their feet. 

A lot of stuff you buy has it you just don't notice it. Some of them are quite heavy and durable, were others are real light.
The better ones are more scratch resistant then the others.

Even things you buy in the vacuum molded plastic stuff is good to use.
I am talking about the packs you need a machete to open.:laugh:
Some of those are pretty long too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hot glue works well for sticking stuff like this.  Just a dab or two will do it.
> 
> Maybe you should put seats in and little people.



A while back I bid on 100 supposedly original seats for passenger cars from Lionel.

I wonder if they even sold just seats?

They looked nice.

Believe it or not someone paid $125 plus $10 to ship.

My high bid was $56.66.

I lost......I didn't really need 100 seats anyway!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Try contacting Jeff Kane at the Train Tender ... www.ttender.com

He has a pretty large inventory of old Lionel parts. Great guy ... straight shooter. Highly recommended.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've placed many orders with Jeff, he's very helpful when you email him, and he ships very quickly. Did I mention the shipping charges are very reasonable as well? 

I have some MTH Milwaukee Road passenger cars with seats, so I may be enhancing them with some of the sitting people from eBay. I have 50 of them, but I might need more to make the train look like it's really paying the operators.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/henningstrains/StoreFront has plastic window strips for some pullman models and 4" x 9" pcs of window plastic. Click on "parts-postwar", a couple of pages into it you will find this stuff.

B


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> Is there a notch in the middle?


Yup, forgot to include that. 



big ed said:


> Even things you buy in the vacuum molded plastic stuff is good to use.
> I am talking about the packs you need a machete to open.:laugh:
> Some of those are pretty long too.


I was thinking the same thing, that would be some nice durable plastic, since its damn near bullet proof. 

I checked that site just posted above, seems like you could get a nice sheet frosted for a buck or so. I went out to the craft store and bought what I hoped was gonna frost paint. Turns out to be a little too clear, so the search continuous. 
The thought of building seats and people in it was an awesome idea! I don't think these cars would be the best to use. Windows are a little to obstructive and you wouldn't get the full benefit of all that hard work. Will have to keep a look out for passenger cars now. This is my first set of passenger cars, defiantly gives a different look than the freight on the layout. I likey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use the plastic from a gallon water jug.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

That's smooth thinking! Might just go digging in my recycling can tonight. That or pig out on cereal and milk till I get a bottle


----------

